# Lookin for some guys i met in Alabama



## izaak (Feb 23, 2017)

A few months ago I knew I wanted to do this shit but idk train hopping and stuff seemed like a distant pipe dream until I met some guys hanging outside the kmart i worked at at the time. I only knew em for like a day, but it would be hella cool if i managed to find em on here. I'm looking for Damien, had a lot of stick n pokes, i think satan on one of his eyebrows, gave me my first one while we were drunk behind a DG, Cassidy and her dog (black lab maybe) Abby Normal, and JJ and his dingo mutt diego. We hung out all day until i dropped em off to hitch a train to Memphis i think. If anybody knows em tell em to hmu.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 23, 2017)

you have described half of the traveling punk community from age 18 to roughly 27 or so.

but welcome to stp i hope you find yer friends!


----------



## izaak (Feb 23, 2017)

i know i don't have much to go on, this was really just like one last shot in dark to find em but thanks


----------



## squad (Feb 23, 2017)

Just happened to catch this, searched Facebook and here's what I found with traveler mutual friends.

Abby Normal - https://www.facebook.com/AbbyNormalxo
Damien - https://www.facebook.com/damien.strange.391 

Fuck if I know on the rest of them.



cantcureherpes said:


> you have described half of the traveling punk community from age 18 to roughly 27 or so.
> 
> but welcome to stp i hope you find yer friends!



you suck


----------



## izaak (Feb 23, 2017)

holy shit dude that's totally Damien, abby was a black lab tho thanks so fuckin much tho man


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 23, 2017)

squad said:


> Just happened to catch this, searched Facebook and here's what I found with traveler mutual friends.
> 
> Abby Normal - https://www.facebook.com/AbbyNormalxo
> Damien - https://www.facebook.com/damien.strange.391
> ...



thank you for saying i suck person who just happen to sign up and know these fine folks being able to reunite her with her friends!

after all, its not like i said i hope they find their friends. so everyone got what they wanted! its a happy day!


----------



## squad (Feb 23, 2017)

izaak said:


> holy shit dude that's totally Damien, abby was a black lab tho thanks so fuckin much tho man


Dont forget to dislike cantcureherpes


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 23, 2017)

squad said:


> you suck





squad said:


> Dont forget to dislike cantcureherpes



warning given for flaming. keep it civil.


----------



## squad (Feb 23, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> warning given for flaming. keep it civil.


Aaaand that would be one of the many reasons why the majority of the traveler community has no respect for your site.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 23, 2017)

squad said:


> Aaaand that would be one of the many reasons why the majority of the traveler community has no respect for your site.



funny, no one seems to ever say that to my face, only through the shield of the internet.

besides, we don't need shitty attitudes like yours here anyways. banned.


----------



## PriusFuck (Apr 13, 2017)

LOL dude finds long lost people in the dark and promptly gets banned. EPIC


----------



## Shwillam (Apr 14, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> funny, no one seems to ever say that to my face, only through the shield of the internet.
> 
> besides, we don't need shitty attitudes like yours here anyways. banned.



I'm curious as to where these people get these opinions. Most of the travelling community doesn't respect this site? So far since I've been telling folk about it, seems most of the travellers I've talked to about it hadnt heard of it yet or only been on it a few times as a guest in the past. Anyone who had heard of it or checked it out seemed to love it.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Apr 14, 2017)

Sirius said:


> I'm curious as to where these people get these opinions. Most of the travelling community doesn't respect this site? So far since I've been telling folk about it, seems most of the travellers I've talked to about it hadnt heard of it yet or only been on it a few times as a guest in the past. Anyone who had heard of it or checked it out seemed to love it.


I've caught shit a few times from the crusty er then thou type's, but it's always been the fuckers who hate on everything, use oogle every other sentence and talk about all the trains they used to ride while they homebum Oakland with heroin habits. So fuck them anyway
In fact one such person said to me squat the planet, its like Facebook for travelers, that's lame. To which I replied wait you're on Facebook I'm not. Makes no sense, the kids I k ow like myself, who make miles and can keep a functioning phone all seem to agree this site is useful and appreciated.


----------

